# Ice>Link Plus



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

robg said:


> I'm also still a bit confused about this-- so the actualy menus will not appear on the headunit--only on the ipod?


Correct. This is why we recommend the iPod stays in the cabin area with you.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

SuperFly said:


> I've done some reading and looked through the icelink website, but I'm not positive which info is correct for me. I have a 2001 330i with the Business CD and HK premium sound option. My iPod is a 60gb iPod photo. My questions are whether or not I need the $69 part because I have the HK stereo upgrade, and whether or not my head unit display and steering wheel cotrols are compatible with the icelink/iPod. Also, would you have the install done at a stereo shop or the dealership? TIA


It is very rare any e46 came with DSP - I can count on one hand how many I've seen in the past year. More than likely you do not need the adapter.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

amancuso said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I know this is a 5 series discussion, but I have a 97 328i and i see that I can use the ICE>Link in my car... but the question is, will I be able to view the tags on my older BMW Business radio as well?
> 
> -Al.


Yep! The beta is working on my MY1997 540i as we speak.


----------



## jblack (Apr 17, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> It is very rare any e46 came with DSP - I can count on one hand how many I've seen in the past year. More than likely you do not need the adapter.


Meaning you have seen at least one? I know 99% of people confuse HK and DSP (they are not related). I thought DSP was never, ever available on any E36 or E46, but HK certainly was.

3 more questions....

Will the tag info show up on a Z3 MID (2000 Z3 2.3 with in-dash CD)?
Will the tag info show up on an E36 318is MID (1997 318is with in-dash cassette)?
Will any of this work with an early Ipod (no dock connector)?


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

jblack said:


> Meaning you have seen at least one? I know 99% of people confuse HK and DSP (they are not related). I thought DSP was never, ever available on any E36 or E46, but HK certainly was.
> 
> 3 more questions....
> 
> ...


I have personally worked with 5 people with the DSP in the e46 - not sure if it was a dealer-installed option or it was offered from the factory.

As for your questions:

Yes, it will show up on the screen on the Z3, as long as you have Business CD. As for your e36 318, your radio is not compatible for ID3v2 display.

The biggest problem is the Classic iPod - the Classic OS is not capable of taking advantage of the new ice>Link Plus features. You will have to upgrade the iPod in order to get the ice>Link Plus features. The older ice>Link features will still work though if you decide to keep the Classic.


----------



## jblack (Apr 17, 2002)

Thanks - I really wanted it for the Z3 - guess I know what to ask santa for from the wife for x-mas!


----------



## WINDOWPRO (Nov 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I have personally worked with 5 people with the DSP in the e46 - not sure if it was a dealer-installed option or it was offered from the factory.
> 
> As for your questions:
> 
> ...


Tom,

Have you had a chance to play with a beta version with the tags yet? Any word? Will Dension email Plus owners when the update is posted on the website?

Still working on the install...looking and sounding great!

Jim


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

WINDOWPRO said:
 

> Tom,
> 
> Have you had a chance to play with a beta version with the tags yet? Any word? Will Dension email Plus owners when the update is posted on the website?
> 
> ...


Yup! It's in my MY1997 540 and it's awesome! We are looking to release in a couple of weeks to the general public for ice>Link Plus Users.


----------



## WINDOWPRO (Nov 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yup! It's in my MY1997 540 and it's awesome! We are looking to release in a couple of weeks to the general public for ice>Link Plus Users.


I have no problem being a beta tester...you've got my email!


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

have car (6 speaker system business cd) + g4 ipod, will beta test.   i don't have an ice-link though.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Correct. This is why we recommend the iPod stays in the cabin area with you.


Thanks for the clarification. So, are there plans to get the menus displayed on the headunit? It seems like it would be possible from the headunit perspective (just more text to send it after every button press)? Is it an ipod limitation? I ask because I'd really like an installation where you could control everything w/o having to have the ipod in view.


----------



## SilverBmw (Dec 23, 2001)

Hi guys,

I'm new to this thread and was wondering if there is any possible way to have both ice>link and a OEM cd changer on a 03 e46 w/NAV?

And for those of you looking for more infor on monsters icruze, they released more info recently...

http://www.monstercable.com/icruze/survey/moreinfo_iCruze.asp

Brian


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

robg said:


> Thanks for the clarification. So, are there plans to get the menus displayed on the headunit? It seems like it would be possible from the headunit perspective (just more text to send it after every button press)? Is it an ipod limitation? I ask because I'd really like an installation where you could control everything w/o having to have the ipod in view.


It's a possibility - we have to get the ID3v2 tags out first!

Our engineers have done wonders with the iPod already in the BMW, I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> I have personally worked with 5 people with the DSP in the e46 - not sure if it was a dealer-installed option or it was offered from the factory.


I've never even seen parts in the ETK for DSP in a E46.


----------



## johngian (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm sorry, but I'm getting a little confused about what exactly will be displayed on the Nav screen. Can you clarify everything I'd be able to see on the Nav screen (for example, if I want to search for a certain song or album, can I do all that through the Nav screen)?

Thanks.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Kaz said:


> I've never even seen parts in the ETK for DSP in a E46.


Me neither... :dunno:


----------



## Burakfb (Oct 27, 2004)

Is there a way u can provide us on how the ID3 tags look on the Business CD?
A picture of some sort?


Thank You
Burak


----------



## Burakfb (Oct 27, 2004)

and also guys, i'm a little new at this and a little scared for messing anything up in my BMW! i was wondering wether installing the icelinkplus would be easy? could a newbie like me take care of it?

i want to get my mine before christmas, hopefully, i'm a little confused on wether the one i have will come with the id3 upgrade or not? or do have to wait for it?

thanx 
burak


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Burakfb said:


> and also guys, i'm a little new at this and a little scared for messing anything up in my BMW! i was wondering wether installing the icelinkplus would be easy? could a newbie like me take care of it?
> 
> i want to get my mine before christmas, hopefully, i'm a little confused on wether the one i have will come with the id3 upgrade or not? or do have to wait for it?
> 
> ...


It should be pretty easy to install, especially if you get the kit that installs the adapter right at the radio rather than in the trunk.

If you still don't want to try it yourself, I believe Dension is just down in Long Beach and they might be able to install it for you. I'm sure Tom will be able to provide details if this is possible.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Tom,

Can we order through you (and get a bimmerfest discount  ) or should we go through the site?

I was going to get the Apple version for my bro-in-law for Xmas but I like the Dension version more (ideally he will too).

Thanks,

Karl
blueguydotcom


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> Tom,
> 
> Can we order through you (and get a bimmerfest discount  ) or should we go through the site?
> 
> ...


You can order through me directly or through the website - it's your choice. I don't have any additional discounts planned soon, but the price was dropped $20 from the old ice>Link.


----------



## yycF30MPerf (Nov 21, 2003)

Tom,

Any update on the link for the E60? The webiste says Q2 of 2005. Is this still on target?


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

ademitt said:


> Tom,
> 
> Any update on the link for the E60? The webiste says Q2 of 2005. Is this still on target?


Still on target as far as I know! :thumbup:


----------



## phlsteve (Jul 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Still on target as far as I know! :thumbup:


This looks great. I'm sort of leaning towards the Dension, except for one thing. There's no way that I'm competent/comfortable tearing apart my dash to put this in. Are there any installers in the Phila area that I can trust to do it right? If not, I may be stuck with the Apple/BMW solution.

Also, the Dension site is down and has been since yesterday at least. Anyone know what this thing costs?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

phlsteve said:


> This looks great. I'm sort of leaning towards the Dension, except for one thing. There's no way that I'm competent/comfortable tearing apart my dash to put this in. Are there any installers in the Phila area that I can trust to do it right? If not, I may be stuck with the Apple/BMW solution.
> 
> Also, the Dension site is down and has been since yesterday at least. *Anyone know what this thing costs?*


$199.00

Send a PM to Tom, he will get back to you in no time...


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

phlsteve said:


> This looks great. I'm sort of leaning towards the Dension, except for one thing. There's no way that I'm competent/comfortable tearing apart my dash to put this in. Are there any installers in the Phila area that I can trust to do it right? If not, I may be stuck with the Apple/BMW solution.
> 
> Also, the Dension site is down and has been since yesterday at least. Anyone know what this thing costs?


We have had numerous BMW dealers install the ice>Link as well. Not a problem.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Tom,

Any word on the ID3v2 tag support for non-NAV E46?


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

I have a non-Nav 2003 BMW 325XiT Touring (wagon) with a BMW CD Changer and both a 20gb "Classic" & a current 40gb iPod.

I would like some more information on iceLink:iPod. Will the CD Changer be completely out of the system? Is iceLink:iPod compatable with the BMW Sirius satelite radio system (once BMW decides to release the install kit for the Tourings)?

What is the difference in controls between the kits for the "Classic" & the current iPods? How about the difference in controls when hookiing up to the aux input of the head unit & when hooking up to the CD Changer connection at the back of the vehicle?

I have a storage compartment in my center console (where the cup holder usually is), which is where I would put the iPod if I were to hook it up to my vehicle's audio system.

Thanks for any information.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

operknockity said:


> Tom,
> 
> Any word on the ID3v2 tag support for non-NAV E46?


Coming - supposed to be released later this month.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

mbushnell said:


> I have a non-Nav 2003 BMW 325XiT Touring (wagon) with a BMW CD Changer and both a 20gb "Classic" & a current 40gb iPod.
> 
> I would like some more information on iceLink:iPod. Will the CD Changer be completely out of the system? Is iceLink:iPod compatable with the BMW Sirius satelite radio system (once BMW decides to release the install kit for the Tourings)?
> 
> ...


With the ice>Link Plus installed - the CD changer is obsolete. Also, the Classic iPod will not take advantage of the extra features fond in the ice>Link Plus - the Classic's OS is not capable. I would highly recommend upgrading the iPod to one of the newer 3G/4G units.

We do not use the AUX connector - that is only good for an audio-in feed. No CD changer controls are transmitted through AUX. The ice>Link Plus is different by emulating a CD Changer.

If you opt for the Trunk interface (where the interface is picked up from) you will have about 15-18 feet of cable to place the iPod anywhere in the vehicle - it's entirely up to you!


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Coming - supposed to be released later this month.


 Cool!


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

Any thoughts of making this product for digital audio players other than iPod?


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

Bob Clevenger said:


> Any thoughts of making this product for digital audio players other than iPod?


The iPod is the most popular MP3 player on the market - no reason to.


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> With the ice>Link Plus installed - the CD changer is obsolete. Also, the Classic iPod will not take advantage of the extra features fond in the ice>Link Plus - the Classic's OS is not capable. I would highly recommend upgrading the iPod to one of the newer 3G/4G units.


Tom,

Thanks for the reply. Sorry it took so long, but I've been busy & haven't had a chance to reply.

I understand that there is less control if I use my Classic iPod instead of my new 4G iPod, but I am looking for a use for my old Classic iPod. I am would be concerned about my new 4G iPod being stolen if the car was broken into. I've already had the driver's door lock tumbler popped out & sheetmetal damage from the driver's door handle pushed in while they popped the tumbler out ($700 damage).

If I understand the set up from your web site, there are adapters on the end of the ice>Link Plus that allows quick changing from one type of iPod to another, correct? If so, how much are they? That way maybe I could normally keep the Classic in the car, and quickly change to the 4G iPod for longer trips.

These questions are for both when using the Classic iPod & the 4G iPod:

Is ice>Link Plus compatable with the BMW Sirius radio system?

Does the ice>Link Plus also provide power for recharging the iPod?

Do you have to turn on/turn off the iPod separately, or that controlled by the ice>Link Plus?


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The iPod is the most popular MP3 player on the market - no reason to.


I was afraid you'd say that. 
Thanks for the reply anyway.


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> With the ice>Link Plus installed - the CD changer is obsolete. Also, the Classic iPod will not take advantage of the extra features fond in the ice>Link Plus - the Classic's OS is not capable. I would highly recommend upgrading the iPod to one of the newer 3G/4G units.
> 
> We do not use the AUX connector - that is only good for an audio-in feed. No CD changer controls are transmitted through AUX. The ice>Link Plus is different by emulating a CD Changer.
> 
> If you opt for the Trunk interface (where the interface is picked up from) you will have about 15-18 feet of cable to place the iPod anywhere in the vehicle - it's entirely up to you!


 I have a 2000 540 with trunk CD changer, no DSP and the stupid cassette deck in the dash. Is it possible to replace the stupid casstte deck with an ipod ICE-Link interface and treat it as an in dash CD changer?

Oh my ipod is a 40G photo.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

mbushnell said:


> Tom,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Sorry it took so long, but I've been busy & haven't had a chance to reply.
> 
> ...


* The ice>Link Plus is fully compatible with Sirius Radio [OEM BMW models]
* The ice>Link Plus will provide full charging of the iPod. Being that your iPod is a Classic model - the batteries are probably on their way out anyway. 
* The iPod will receive a "kill" command when you turn off the ignition and/or change sources [AM/FM/CD] and resume when back in CD Changer mode.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

dadtorbn said:


> I have a 2000 540 with trunk CD changer, no DSP and the stupid cassette deck in the dash. Is it possible to replace the stupid casstte deck with an ipod ICE-Link interface and treat it as an in dash CD changer?
> 
> Oh my ipod is a 40G photo.


The ice>Link Plus only swaps out the CD Changer - the cassette desk is unaffected.


----------



## LCC (Oct 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> * The ice>Link Plus is fully compatible with Sirius Radio [OEM BMW models]
> * The ice>Link Plus will provide full charging of the iPod. Being that your iPod is a Classic model - the batteries are probably on their way out anyway.
> * The iPod will receive a "kill" command when you turn off the ignition and/or change sources [AM/FM/CD] and resume when back in CD Changer mode.


The interesting thing on my Icelink Tom is when I change sources, and then go back some time later, it is randomly on a track very far away from where I stopped. I'm almost sure it hasn't been playing the whole time. Have you run into this?


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> * The ice>Link Plus is fully compatible with Sirius Radio [OEM BMW models]
> * The ice>Link Plus will provide full charging of the iPod. Being that your iPod is a Classic model - the batteries are probably on their way out anyway.
> * The iPod will receive a "kill" command when you turn off the ignition and/or change sources [AM/FM/CD] and resume when back in CD Changer mode.


Thanks Tom


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

LCC said:


> The interesting thing on my Icelink Tom is when I change sources, and then go back some time later, it is randomly on a track very far away from where I stopped. I'm almost sure it hasn't been playing the whole time. Have you run into this?


Odd behavior - email me for the newest v2.04 firmware.


----------



## WINDOWPRO (Nov 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Odd behavior - email me for the newest v2.04 firmware.


Hey Tom,

Checked the website tonight ... no firmware. Care to send it my way too.

Jim


----------



## LCC (Oct 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Odd behavior - email me for the newest v2.04 firmware.


Check your PM Tom for my email address.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> The iPod will receive a "kill" command when you turn off the ignition and/or change sources [AM/FM/CD] and resume when back in CD Changer mode.


When in UI mode on v2.01 software, the ipod stays on when the ignition is shut down.


----------



## ywu (May 2, 2004)

Tom - I just bought the ICElink Plus for my X5 and have yet to schedule and installation. The thing is, it comes with a two-sided A4 sheet of instructions which I'm a bit nervous does not give the installer enough info to do a good job. Is there an install manual that can be downloaded - I can't see one on the web site.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

JPinTO said:


> When in UI mode on v2.01 software, the ipod stays on when the ignition is shut down.


You will need the updated v2.04 firmware.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

ywu said:


> Tom - I just bought the ICElink Plus for my X5 and have yet to schedule and installation. The thing is, it comes with a two-sided A4 sheet of instructions which I'm a bit nervous does not give the installer enough info to do a good job. Is there an install manual that can be downloaded - I can't see one on the web site.


Email me directly at [email protected] and I can send you what directions I have available. Also, your tech can call me directly if he should have any install questions, I'll include my information on my reply email.


----------



## 01silber (Jun 28, 2002)

wow, This is why products make it to market and have happy customers. Looks like Tom answers all the questions, wish all suppliers were like this, thanks tom
I cant wait to see this set up on a bmw traffic pro showing the tags and all :thumbup:


----------



## zoran (Jan 21, 2003)

Tom,

Having issues with IceLink Plus. Just installed it today (running Becker Traffic Pro), and keep getting "ok to disconnect" message on my Ipod. It starts playing fine, but it gets disconnected a few seconds later, and I can't run any upgrades from your site. Ipod is 3G, and running 2.2 version software (the latest one). Everything is definitely properly connected.

I opened a ticket on your website. Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## zoran (Jan 21, 2003)

Bump. Tom, any news here?


----------



## WINDOWPRO (Nov 26, 2004)

zoran said:


> Bump. Tom, any news here?


Zoran,

I recommend contacting Tom directly at [email protected]. He is very busy lately with the release of v2.04 and the beta release of ID3 tag support. He probably has not had much time to view this board.

BTW- In my experience, he has been *very good* about replying to emails in a timely manner.

Hope this helps.

Jim


----------



## zoran (Jan 21, 2003)

WINDOWPRO said:


> Zoran,
> 
> I recommend contacting Tom directly at [email protected]. He is very busy lately with the release of v2.04 and the beta release of ID3 tag support. He probably has not had much time to view this board.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim. I contacted him directly yesterday. Hopefully I hear back from him today.


----------



## adamslad (Aug 18, 2004)

zoran said:


> Thanks Jim. I contacted him directly yesterday. Hopefully I hear back from him today.


I wrote to Tom directly over a week ago with questions on nav support. Never got so much as a reply from him. Very disappointing, as I am very interested in purchasing the ice>Link Plus... :dunno:


----------



## WINDOWPRO (Nov 26, 2004)

Isn't the CES show being held in Las Vegas this week? Not sure? 

Tom may be attending and does not have access to email / forums, etc.


----------



## sun3301 (Jul 8, 2004)

It's MacWorld in San Francisco this week, maybe Tom's there. 

I've been following the threads here on and off on the Icelink. Noticed the posting about the 5 series install with the PDF download with instructions and photos on the install. I was curious if anything similar exists for an e46 Coupe install? Thanks!

Nelsun


----------



## zoran (Jan 21, 2003)

WINDOWPRO said:


> Isn't the CES show being held in Las Vegas this week? Not sure?
> 
> Tom may be attending and does not have access to email / forums, etc.


This is all extremely disappointing. Yes, Tom may be attending, but is he the only person working there? I must've called and emailed 10 times this week, and no one is ever picking up the phone. No replies to my emails either. As I said, I opened a ticket on the Dension site last Sunday, and received two responses so far...

"dis you configure the ice>Link adaptor for BECKER as instructed at http://install.dension.com"

AND

"contract your retailer where you purchased ice>Link" (this was after I inquired about returning the product that was bought directly from them)

Thanks Dension.


----------



## WINDOWPRO (Nov 26, 2004)

zoran said:


> This is all extremely disappointing. Yes, Tom may be attending, but is he the only person working there? I must've called and emailed 10 times this week, and no one is ever picking up the phone. No replies to my emails either. As I said, I opened a ticket on the Dension site last Sunday, and received two responses so far...
> 
> "dis you configure the ice>Link adaptor for BECKER as instructed at http://install.dension.com"
> 
> ...


Zoran:

Are you emailing Dension.com? You need to email [email protected]. DensionUSA is their state side offices and where Tom works.

The only reason I ask is because your posted email responses appear to be from Dension NOT DensionUSA. Could be the reason?

As far as phone calls going unanswered... I'm confused too. Other than the DensionUSA offices are small and most everyone is attending some type of show? You would think there would be a message stating so OR they've forwarded phones to their main overseas offices...highly unlikely. Just speculation here. Please let us know the outcome.

Jim


----------



## zoran (Jan 21, 2003)

I emailed Tom. No reply.

I emailed DensionUSA via the form on their website. No reply.

I opened the ticket at http://support.dension.com/support-center/index.php?x=&mod_id=1, and this is where the responses are coming from. DensionUSA.

I called 562-595-5143, 562-595-5153, 866-822-3673 (all DensionUSA).

I posted on http://support.dension.com/forum/upload/index.php?showforum=32.


----------



## adamslad (Aug 18, 2004)

Swell. I guess I can write off the ice>Link. I've read about too many problems. Most distressing is the lack of support.

I guess there's still Monster's iCruze. I really haven't heard too much about it yet, as I don't believe it's available at this point. At least Monster Cable is a real company!

http://www.monstercable.com/iCruze/default.asp

But it's not perfect either. Track names and artists won't be displayed on the HU, but instead on an optional $200 external display. Ugh. Plus, it's pretty expensive.

Apple announced all kinds of new connectivity kits at the recent MacWorld, but who knows when those will be available, and it sounds like BMW's is staying as it currently is (which sucks).

When will there be a real & reliable iPod/BMW solution?!


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

adamslad said:


> Swell. I guess I can write off the ice>Link. I've read about too many problems. Most distressing is the lack of support.
> 
> I guess there's still Monster's iCruze. I really haven't heard too much about it yet, as I don't believe it's available at this point. At least Monster Cable is a real company!
> 
> ...


There's talk of a "next-generation" BMW iPod adapter. It's anyone's guess as to when it will be available and for what cars (probably no E46 support, seeing as how it's an outgoing model).


----------



## Soulcage (Jan 17, 2005)

*Not quite ready for primetime?*

When my Ice>Link 1.1 ceased to function, I decided to upgrade to the Ice>Link Plus. I received the kit last week (after many many shipping snafus at Dension) and was able to install it very quickly (only the soundgate box, the icelink and the cradle had to be replaced - thankfully the carefully routed cable to the trunk did not have to be replaced!) Following are my thoughts after using the Ice>Link Plus for a weekend:

1) The new unit is VERY noisy. The Ice>Link plus seems to pick up all types of noise including alternator whine. There was noise with the 1.1 but I usually only noticed it when playing classical music, etc. However, with the new version the noise is audible with all music. I have even tried to vary the output from 4V down to .5V, all to no avail. Additionally, I believe that the overall sound quality is degraded with the new Ice>Link, the music just doesn't sound "right." This does not sound like a digital device and definitely not like the BMW CD changer 

2) The Dension UI is more painful than it is beneficial. The idea behind the UI is cool and it does look neat, but it is very slow to maneuver through the menus. Apple got it right with the Ipod - a quick touch sensitive wheel and a few buttons. With the 1.1, I was easily able to select music using the Ipod controls, even while in traffic. Unfortunately, the Dension UI disables the controls on the Ipod and you are required to use the radio buttons to move through the UI. It's funny that the new Dension interface says don't browse your Ipod while driving, and I think that is because if you try and use the Dension UI while driving, you are almost sure to run into a tree, mailbox, [insert inanimate (or even animate) object here, etc. Each push of the radio button requires about a second for the IceLink Plus to process before it updates the UI. In order to move to submenus, it is required to hold down the > radio button (if you have nav and don't have a >| button) and sometimes the IceLink does not process this signal appropriately and sends just a >, thereby navigating down the current menu (as opposed to going to a submenu). Also, the Dension UI is very tiny - so it is difficult to read as compared to the standard Ipod UI - a problem that is compounded while driving. I have resorted to turning off the new Dension UI and just using the old school Ipod interface 

3) The hype with the new IceLink (as I understand it) is the ability to output ID3 to the headunit, NAV, etc. Well, I believe that this functionality is overrated, at least with the NAV system. For some reason I figured that the ID3 info would scroll across the NAV screen, similar to the Ipod screen. This is actually not the case, rather the IceLink just outputs as much text as it can fit. Many artist and song titles show up cropped. Additionally, the IceLink seems to vary the font used to output. Sometimes the text shows up in a small font (and long titles are still cropped), other times the text is a very large font, where the output is DEFINITELY cropped. With a bit of interpretation you can figure out what is playing, but this feature is just not what I expected. Additionally, once a new song starts to play, it takes about two to three seconds before the song title is updated on the NAV screen.

Furthermore, with the NAV system, the ID3 output is actually an annoying hindrance. During a trip this weekend, it took me a minute to figure out why the NAV map kept disappearing. After a short while, I realized that each time the IceLink updates the ID3 information, it turns the map portion of the GPS off. I attempted to check the settings of the BMW NAV system to try and turn this off, but each time I entered the menu, the ID3 would update and kick me out of the setup. Ultimately, I had to take the Ipod out of the cradle in order to mess around with the NAV settings (and I realized that there was no way to make the map "sticky.") I made the assumption that the ID3 output would be near the lat/long output and not remove the map functionality. Similar to the Dension UI, I have now disabled the ID3 output so that I can use the GPS map feature.

So, I am now left with an IceLink Plus with all the features turned off - which is basically a very noisy IceLink 1.1. Hopefully this long review didn't bore anybody - and perhaps others have experienced the same and can provide me with pointers to fix some of these issues. Since I have also found it very difficult to obtain support from Dension, and Tom frequents this forum, I welcome any assistance from the company as well. This is potentially cool technology, perhaps some additional bugs just have to be worked out.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## adamslad (Aug 18, 2004)

Soulcage, thanks for the great info! And sorry to hear about your experience with the ice>Link Plus. The new "official" BMW/Apple solution can't come soon enough!


----------



## Dale Pickle (Apr 22, 2003)

adamslad said:


> Soulcage, thanks for the great info! And sorry to hear about your experience with the ice>Link Plus. The new "official" BMW/Apple solution can't come soon enough!


Has it been confirmed anywhere that there will be a new version of the official solution? If so will it be available for the E46?


----------



## zoran (Jan 21, 2003)

Soulcage...great review. Thanks.


----------



## adamslad (Aug 18, 2004)

I haven't seen an official announcement about BMW, only rumors. Here's the official announcement about other cars from MacWorld:
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2005/jan/11cars.html


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Dale Pickle said:


> Has it been confirmed anywhere that there will be a new version of the official solution? If so will it be available for the E46?


Jobs mentioned in his keynote that BMW was working on the next generation adapter.


----------



## jrcorvaia (Jan 12, 2005)

Does anyone know if I need the BMW version, or the Becker version with the BMW Traffic Pro (not HK)? Dension unfortunately could not tell me on the phone, they wanted to see a photo of the back of the HU. Unfortunately the car is at the body shop until at least Thursday, and I was hoping to get this rolling before then. 

Joe


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

Soulcage said:


> When my Ice>Link 1.1 ceased to function, I decided to upgrade to the Ice>Link Plus. I received the kit last week (after many many shipping snafus at Dension) and was able to install it very quickly (only the soundgate box, the icelink and the cradle had to be replaced - thankfully the carefully routed cable to the trunk did not have to be replaced!) Following are my thoughts after using the Ice>Link Plus for a weekend:
> 
> 1) The new unit is VERY noisy. The Ice>Link plus seems to pick up all types of noise including alternator whine. There was noise with the 1.1 but I usually only noticed it when playing classical music, etc. However, with the new version the noise is audible with all music. I have even tried to vary the output from 4V down to .5V, all to no avail. Additionally, I believe that the overall sound quality is degraded with the new Ice>Link, the music just doesn't sound "right." This does not sound like a digital device and definitely not like the BMW CD changer
> 
> ...


Soulcage,

please email me offline @ [email protected] w/ your vehicle details so that I can look further into your problem. I would like to send you a new ice>Link module - it could be a faulty circuit board.

The speed of the controls are pretty fast when used in my MY1997 540i w/ DSP - what type of iPod are you using?

As far as scrolling text goes - it is curently being tested in v2.05 firmware here in-house and should be vailable soon for download.

Looking forward to your response.


----------



## Shamrock (Sep 4, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Soulcage,
> 
> please email me offline @ [email protected] w/ your vehicle details so that I can look further into your problem. I would like to send you a new ice>Link module - it could be a faulty circuit board.
> 
> ...


Just like to say that I'm extremely impressed with the customer service shown here on the board by Tom at Dension.

I just got an iPod and am looking for a way to connect it to my BMW. I'm anal about researching products. After looking around, I feel confident about going with ice>Link's combo of evolving features and service.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## WINDOWPRO (Nov 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Soulcage,
> 
> please email me offline @ [email protected] w/ your vehicle details so that I can look further into your problem. I would like to send you a new ice>Link module - it could be a faulty circuit board.
> 
> ...


Tom,

Welcome back. Got your email ... Thank you too.

I'm having increasing noise (engine whine) too. What's odd is that in earlier firmware versions I didn't experience the noise as pronounced as I am now...although it _was_ present. (Please see my email from last week)

First, I am going to check my ground for better contact and make sure my + and - are as far apart as possible. I really don't like the Radio Shack recommendation I saw you reference on another forum. If all else fails I will consider it.

A couple of questions
1. Did you get my email stating this concern
2. Should 2.05 fix the issue?

Thanks,

Jim <><


----------



## Soulcage (Jan 17, 2005)

WINDOWPRO said:


> Tom,
> 
> Welcome back. Got your email ... Thank you too.
> 
> ...


Jim -

I find it interesting that you are also experiencing alternator whine. Support at Dension swears that they have done many BMW vehicles and none have electrical noise. As I mentioned in my first post, I did experience noise with the 1.1, but nowhere near as bad as it is now. Anybody else experiencing this problem??


----------



## avinashd (Dec 27, 2004)

*Dension*

Hi:

I am looking on the website to order the ice link and saw this

"BMW 5-series 1997-2003 (dsp option maybe required)"

I don't have the DSP option on mine.

Mine is 2003 525i without the navigation and CD changer and DSP.
I have the Executive CD installed.
and 4th generation 40GB iPod.

Please help me figure this out..before wifey changes her mind :rofl:

Thanks,
Avi


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

avinashd said:


> Hi:
> 
> I am looking on the website to order the ice link and saw this
> 
> ...


Avi,

Just responded on your other thread - just ignore the DSP option as your 5er is not equipped with DSP.


----------



## ywu (May 2, 2004)

Tom - is firmware 2.05 on the website supposed to have ID3v2 tags displayed? I have a Business RDS in a 2002 X5, and nothing shows at the moment, post-upgrade.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

ywu said:


> Tom - is firmware 2.05 on the website supposed to have ID3v2 tags displayed? I have a Business RDS in a 2002 X5, and nothing shows at the moment, post-upgrade.


You will need the Id3v2 text files - email me offline for a copy.


----------



## scchang (Jan 19, 2005)

*X5 iceLink Install Question*

I have an '01 X5 w/upgraded 16:9 nav, no dsp and would like to install the radio side icelink. Looking for advice from anyone that has done this install. Although I doubt it, do I have to run a cable to the back of the vehicle when using the radio version? Is anything lost by placing the ipod in the glove box? Are the instructions specific about where to access power for the unit? Thanks for any help!


----------



## LCC (Oct 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> You will need the Id3v2 text files - email me offline for a copy.


Is this still the beta Tags? Is version 2.05 actually released and will I benefit from moving from 2.04? I have a BMW X5. Will there be a firmware update that will add the Tags without needing additional files?

Thanks.


----------



## gesoffen (Jun 18, 2004)

*Mini Cooper S*

Tom,
Any news on support of the ICELink Plus features for the Mini Cooper? By talking to the DensionUSA staff via phone, I've gotten a few conflicting answers including 
1) No, it will not be supported, 
2) We're working on it and should have it soon, and 
3) Its not a high priority but when we fix some issues with other interfaces that may help the mini interface.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

scchang said:


> I have an '01 X5 w/upgraded 16:9 nav, no dsp and would like to install the radio side icelink. Looking for advice from anyone that has done this install. Although I doubt it, do I have to run a cable to the back of the vehicle when using the radio version? Is anything lost by placing the ipod in the glove box? Are the instructions specific about where to access power for the unit? Thanks for any help!


If you have NAV, you have to use the Trunk version and run a cable (included) to being the iPod to the cabin area. All power is accessed through your factory connections - no seperate leads are needed.

Instructions are also included w/ the ice>Link Plus and support is available on email, phones or here on the forums. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

LCC said:


> Is this still the beta Tags? Is version 2.05 actually released and will I benefit from moving from 2.04? I have a BMW X5. Will there be a firmware update that will add the Tags without needing additional files?
> 
> Thanks.


Our next firmware release should bring the ID3v2 text out of beta and into the firmware itself. In the meantime, I can send you the ID3v2 file privately for the ice>Link Plus.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

gesoffen said:


> Tom,
> Any news on support of the ICELink Plus features for the Mini Cooper? By talking to the DensionUSA staff via phone, I've gotten a few conflicting answers including
> 1) No, it will not be supported,
> 2) We're working on it and should have it soon, and
> ...


Brian,

We are working on a having ID3v2 text in the mini, but I do not have an ETA as of yet. It seems ID#v2 text is only available on the MY2005 Minis, we may have another way of displaying ID3v2 text - we will know more in the near future and report as soon as more information is given.


----------



## AndyChicago0125 (Nov 10, 2004)

*Does it really work or not?*

I am so perplexed by all these posts. I have ordered the product but billing/shipping is on hold pending a part's arrival. I am not sure if it will really work with my 4G iPod and 2005 330xi (no navigation). The Dension site has the unpleasant words in the support section:

*The current FW 2.03 is not to be used with BMW vehicles.*

Tom, or anyone else, can you help explain the status of the icelink and it's firmware for new bmw's?


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

AndyChicago0125 said:


> I am so perplexed by all these posts. I have ordered the product but billing/shipping is on hold pending a part's arrival. I am not sure if it will really work with my 4G iPod and 2005 330xi (no navigation). The Dension site has the unpleasant words in the support section:
> 
> *The current FW 2.03 is not to be used with BMW vehicles.*
> 
> Tom, or anyone else, can you help explain the status of the icelink and it's firmware for new bmw's?


Current firmware is at v2.05 - 2.03 is now obsolete.


----------



## AndyChicago0125 (Nov 10, 2004)

*Thanks, Tom*

Hi Tom

Thank you for your prompt response! Has firmware 2.05 started shipping with new icelink units? Mine is supposed to ship next week from your company directly but I don't want to install it if it will ship with firmware that doesn't work with my car. Your website says that the firmware update will be released shortly.


----------



## CarlosC (Aug 18, 2002)

ywu said:


> Tom - is firmware 2.05 on the website supposed to have ID3v2 tags displayed? I have a Business RDS in a 2002 X5, and nothing shows at the moment, post-upgrade.


Where exactly on the website are you seeing v2.05 firmware?


----------



## ywu (May 2, 2004)

CarlosC said:


> Where exactly on the website are you seeing v2.05 firmware?


http://install.dension.com/updateil2.html


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

AndyChicago0125 said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> Thank you for your prompt response! Has firmware 2.05 started shipping with new icelink units? Mine is supposed to ship next week from your company directly but I don't want to install it if it will ship with firmware that doesn't work with my car. Your website says that the firmware update will be released shortly.


Andy - All orders (radio kits, trunk kits are shipping late this week) are shipping w/ v2.05. No need to update.


----------



## sun3301 (Jul 8, 2004)

Guys, Tom-

I am close to pulling the trigger and order the icelink for my 2001 330ci and 4G iPod. The car has no navigation and came with the Business CD head unit. The reports of noise and issues of connectivity I see here are of concern. Is this new firmware that will ship with new product solving the issues? Or is the issue related to the configuration with some of the newer cars or Icelink Plus only? Sorry if this has been answered before.

Thanks! Nelsun


----------



## agusba (Jan 31, 2005)

Hello Tom, that I really need to make work iPod with ice link plus in a BMW 320 with NAV prof? I need to update to 2.05? I need algun file but? The navigator takes radio Becker BM54. I must update it like Becker? My e-mail [email protected]
greetings.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

sun3301 said:


> Guys, Tom-
> 
> I am close to pulling the trigger and order the icelink for my 2001 330ci and 4G iPod. The car has no navigation and came with the Business CD head unit. The reports of noise and issues of connectivity I see here are of concern. Is this new firmware that will ship with new product solving the issues? Or is the issue related to the configuration with some of the newer cars or Icelink Plus only? Sorry if this has been answered before.
> 
> Thanks! Nelsun


Nelsun,

Few vehicles see a noise issue, since we are using factory BMW connections for power and signal. All units are shipping w/ v2.05 firmware, which is very stable - 99% of the bugs have been worked out since v2.01.

If technical suport is needed - it is only a phone call or email away.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

agusba said:


> Hello Tom, that I really need to make work iPod with ice link plus in a BMW 320 with NAV prof? I need to update to 2.05? I need algun file but? The navigator takes radio Becker BM54. I must update it like Becker? My e-mail [email protected]
> greetings.


Are we referring to the Becker Traffic Pro?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Are we referring to the Becker Traffic Pro?


No, Tom... he is talking about the OEM Nav Professional Tuner BM54 (trunk mounted, Euro version).


----------



## sun3301 (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks Tom! Appreciate the speedy response. I feel better now.  

Nelsun


----------



## agusba (Jan 31, 2005)

Technic said:


> No, Tom... he is talking about the OEM Nav Professional Tuner BM54 (trunk mounted, Euro version).


Yes, that is, (Euro version). Thanks Technic

Agusba


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

Technic said:


> No, Tom... he is talking about the OEM Nav Professional Tuner BM54 (trunk mounted, Euro version).


This is a radio we never really had a chance to test in the states. Contact me offline and I will forward your message to our European offices for technical support.


----------



## agusba (Jan 31, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> This is a radio we never really had a chance to test in the states. Contact me offline and I will forward your message to our European offices for technical support.


Hello Tom, What type of information you need? Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

agusba said:


> Hello Tom, What type of information you need? Thanks. :thumbup:


I have forwarded a copy of your post to our European offices - expect an email shorlty.


----------



## agusba (Jan 31, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I have forwarded a copy of your post to our European offices - expect an email shorlty.


Thanks Tom


----------



## ywu (May 2, 2004)

Tom - not sure if I'm using the unit wrongly, but I've set my RND button to use AlbumPlay, and when I use it, it works fine apart from when the song track is part of a Greatest Hits compilation. It seems like the ICE>Link only scans for albums with the same title and not also the artist, so when this feature is used it is luck of the draw whether I get the album I want. Is this how you understand it, and if so can I suggest a slight feature change for the future to make this work better? In the meantime, I need to retag the Greatest Hits album name to also have a unique identifier for the artist.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

ywu said:


> Tom - not sure if I'm using the unit wrongly, but I've set my RND button to use AlbumPlay, and when I use it, it works fine apart from when the song track is part of a Greatest Hits compilation. It seems like the ICE>Link only scans for albums with the same title and not also the artist, so when this feature is used it is luck of the draw whether I get the album I want. Is this how you understand it, and if so can I suggest a slight feature change for the future to make this work better? In the meantime, I need to retag the Greatest Hits album name to also have a unique identifier for the artist.


I'm not exactly sure on the inner workings of AlbumPlay, feel free to shoot me an email and I'll submit it over to our engineers for an anwser.


----------

